# M67 Vs C13



## dh101 (6 Sep 2012)

So I was watching a tv show and they had an M67 in it, to make a story short, I was wondering if there is any actual difference between the C13 and M67. I searched er up on google and check the forums and couldn't find anything except some people saying they are the same, some saying they wernt (other than the name of course). This summer in Gagetown, I was told that the C13 is a bit smaller than the American counterpart, not sure if this is true. Anyone know for sure whether the C13 is the same as the M67, or are there actual differences.

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2012)

Both have 185g of Comp B

Both weigh the same

Both have the same diameter

Both have the same casualty radius


----------



## Towards_the_gap (7 Sep 2012)

One critical difference..

One is called M67, the other C13.

You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## acen (7 Sep 2012)

I'm pretty sure I heard someone say (yes, no proper reference) that the C13 had a different, more reliable fuse than an M67. This very well could have been a load of hogwash that someone was blabbing to a recruit back in 2007 though. FWIW


----------



## armybuck041 (7 Sep 2012)

More reliable fuse..... (Hahahaha)


----------



## 2 Cdo (7 Sep 2012)

acen said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I heard someone say (yes, no proper reference) that the C13 had a different, more reliable fuse than an M67. This very well could have been a load of hogwash that someone was blabbing to a recruit back in 2007 though. FWIW



Other than an almost 50% failure rate when the C13 was first issued the fuse was much more reliable.  :

Thankfully, that problem has since been addressed.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Sep 2012)

No doubt made by a disgruntled separatist in a little shop on the Gaspe'  8)


----------



## Zoomie (7 Sep 2012)

When did the CF start calling it the C13?  It was always the M67 fragmentation grenade when I taught it on QL2/3.  That's what was printed on the box that they came out of too.


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2012)

The batches we've had of late seem to have been pretty good. We tossed over 100 on DP3A with no failures.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Sep 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> When did the CF start calling it the C13?  It was always the M67 fragmentation grenade when I taught it on QL2/3.  That's what was printed on the box that they came out of too.



A few years now.


----------



## MeatheadMick (7 Sep 2012)

dh101 said:
			
		

> So I was watching a tv show and they had an M67 in it, to make a story short, I was wondering if there is any actual difference between the C13 and M67. I searched er up on google and check the forums and couldn't find anything except some people saying they are the same, some saying they wernt (other than the name of course). This summer in Gagetown, I was told that the C13 is a bit smaller than the American counterpart, not sure if this is true. Anyone know for sure whether the C13 is the same as the M67, or are there actual differences.
> 
> Cheers



Rookie Blue eh? lol

I've always referred to it as an M67 as well, didn't really know we had a Canadian designation to it. I've seen our grenades and the yanks and did notice any difference what-soever.


----------



## FEEOP042 (7 Sep 2012)

There is no difference M67 is US and the C-13 is the Canadian version made by GENERAL DYNAMICS Ordnance and Tactical Systems – Canada


----------

